# What is "the gospel?"



## irresistible_grace (Jan 29, 2013)

In as few words as possible.... 
*What is "the gospel?"*
No links please. No quotes. Not what others say it is. 
Your own words... on the spot.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jan 29, 2013)

Jesus Christ died on the behalf of sinners; believe in Him and have eternal life and fellowship with Him.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 29, 2013)

The Good News and Reality of Reconciliation to God as King and His Kingdom. Is that short enough?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 29, 2013)

I realize these are not words I made up, but they are my definitions.

1Cor.15:3-4
For I delivered to you as of first importance what I also received: 
that Christ died for our sins in accordance with the Scriptures, 
that he was buried, 
that he was raised on the third day in accordance with the Scriptures.​
That's pretty succinct, but I think Paul was even more concise in 1Cor.1:18
For *the word of the cross* is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us who are saved it is the power of God.​
Or 1Tim.1:15
Faithful is the saying, and worthy of all acceptation, that *Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners....*;​compare Rom.5:8.

The problem with the "minimum," is that you really need more--for example, one of the canonical Gospels, or Romans 3:21-6:23. There's a "fullness" to the gospel that may be packed up, but has to be unpacked in order to be truly appreciated. Then, there are indispensable gospel-fruits. Yes, you can distinguish between a tree and its fruit; but the fruit is still in some sense organic to the tree.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 29, 2013)

Salvation from ones sin and rebellion agaist God through the blood of Jesus Christ His Son,upon true repentance
and faith in Christ.


----------



## chuckd (Jan 29, 2013)

A message about God, sin, the person & work of Jesus Christ, and a summons to repent and believe.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 29, 2013)

We are born in sin and bound for hell but God in His mercy provided His Son as a sacrifice. If we put our trust in him, we will be saved.

(I always thought it remarkable that the gospel, the "good news," sort of always has to be preceded by the bad news of our damned estate).


----------



## Jack K (Jan 29, 2013)

I like to call it:

The good news of our salvation in Christ through his death and resurrection.


That particular phrase provides both a broad definition (including the totality of salvation and all the benefits of being joined to Jesus) and a narrow one (focused on the person of Christ and on the atonement and resurrection as in 1 Cor. 15). It's important, in considering your question, that we not get into fights over how broad or how focused our definition should be. The Bible includes both broad and narrow usage. And all aspects of salvation are both so wide-ranging and entertwined and, at the same time, so necessarily tied to Christ and his cross that both ways of talking are correct.


----------



## christiana (Jan 29, 2013)

Christ died to save sinners which is those who place their faith and obedience in Him and He gives to them eternal life!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 29, 2013)

The gospel that I proclaim is this:

God sent his son - and his son willingly came - to live, die, and rise again for all whom God had given him so that by the sheer free gift of God, all who call on the name of Jesus crying out "have mercy on me, a sinner" will be forgiven and made a child of God.


That's it in a sentence.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 29, 2013)

The good news that God has reconciled himself to you in Christ!

Blessings!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 29, 2013)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I realize these are not words I made up, but they are my definitions.
> 
> 1Cor.15:3-4
> For I delivered to you as of first importance what I also received:
> ...


 

* Thank you, EVERYONE who responded!*


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 29, 2013)

No guys you have it all wrong, it's 'Jesus is Lord', nothing more!


lol (supposed to be humorous of course)


----------



## Frosty (Jan 29, 2013)

The Good News that God has provided his Son as a free gift of salvation for undeserving sinners.


----------

